# breeder for pets at home...



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

how to you become a reputable breeder? how do they find them?

*im dont want to be one, ive never breed hamsters or will ever..i was just wondering*


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I don't know about others, but the [email protected] here just sell ones that have been in a home before... none seem to be "new" they're all older and say that have come from a home but no longer wanted etc


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

For a lot of their animals, like a large majority of pet shops, they use commercial breeders, who breed en masse and supply hundreds of live animals on a weekly basis.

I dont think "reponsible" and "[email protected]" ever go in the same sentence. Anyone who truly cares about animal welfare, and where the young they breed go, would never supply a pet shop.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I don't know about others, but the [email protected] here just sell ones that have been in a home before... none seem to be "new" they're all older and say that have come from a home but no longer wanted etc


really? hmm that sounds a bit odd...all the ones i have seen are really young...they thats why they have more than one syrian in the cages, if they were older they would fight...hmmmm i dont know though


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> really? hmm that sounds a bit odd...all the ones i have seen are really young...they thats why they have more than one syrian in the cages, if they were older they would fight...hmmmm i dont know though


The rabbits were all aged 3+, other hamsters and gerbils were all older too. I found it weird - as I'd heared horror stories, but this one seems ok lol.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

no way! really! that is so bad! poor bunnies


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> For a lot of their animals, like a large majority of pet shops, they use commercial breeders, who breed en masse and supply hundreds of live animals on a weekly basis.
> 
> I dont think "reponsible" and "[email protected]" ever go in the same sentence. Anyone who truly cares about animal welfare, and where the young they breed go, would never supply a pet shop.


Couldn't agree more with you. I would never supply to a pet shop.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I knew a bloke who supplied birds to pets at home, they would say what he needed and if he didnt have the right amount they would collect them from Belgium. A local Garden and Pet Centre also had birds from him, but they wouldnt care what, they said they were having an inspection from area manager they had £500, give them as many as he could for that, which is worse than pets at home imo.
I don't know how he became a supplier, obviously he wouldnt be for [email protected] now because they don't do birds now.
*Heidi*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I belong to a website for rats and a lot of the breeders on there breed just to share their stock with other rat keepers, purely for the enjoyment of the animal. I do know of one hobby breeder in my area who breeds dumbo rats and she seems to have a constant supply of babies and they sell very fast because the craze is on for dumbo's. But I wonder what she will do if dumbo's suddenly lose their appeal.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i have been asked to supply pets at home with degus which i declined very quickly. all there animals are from a couple of big companys most of the animal will be imported, they dont usually buy from the public that breed animals, the only reason i was approched is because one of my old m8s is the assistant manager there, they were going to give me some breeding females to put with my male so i had more of a supply of them which i thought was just wrong but they wanted to do a home check on all my animals first (how rude lol)


----------

